# One of my eight legged pets



## glitchthefish (2 mo ago)

This is my lasiodora parahybana tarantula, Dog.








And this was the first molt they had with me


----------



## Fabio1967 (2 mo ago)

I love tarantulas! I care for a number of them.

beautiful LP you have there 🙂

first shot —samba — male A.geniculata
second —baby P. regalis
third —rescued G. rosea - Tilda


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I love them


----------



## glitchthefish (2 mo ago)

Your Ts are gorgeous, Fabio1967!


----------



## Fabio1967 (2 mo ago)

glitchthefish said:


> Your Ts are gorgeous, Fabio1967!


Thank you! Tarantulas are another passion of mine 🙂


----------



## baldkio (15 d ago)

some of those were squid.


----------

